# Respekt!! Artikel: Bau von Gießformen für Pilker aus Silikon



## Franz_16 (5. Dezember 2005)

Habt ihr euch mal diesen Artikel angeschaut: 
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/dezember05_gussformenbau.htm

.... 
Respekt und Hochachtung vor unserem Robert - selten sowas gutes gelesen #6 #6 #6 #6 

Freue mich schon auf die nächsten Teile


----------



## Ossipeter (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Respekt!! Artikel: Bau von Gießformen für Pilker aus Silikon*

Wow, Robert, das ist ja perfekt!!! Jetzt kanns ja beim bayerischen Pilkergießen nur noch besser werden


----------



## JunkieXL (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Respekt!! Artikel: Bau von Gießformen für Pilker aus Silikon*

Es gibt aber noch etwas günstiges was länger hält als Gips. Nen Kollege aus Thüringen nimmt Fließestrich ausm Baumarkt. Ja das Zeug womit man Fußböden macht. Muss natürlich lange aushärten aber die Form hält ewig.


----------



## Achim_68 (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Respekt!! Artikel: Bau von Gießformen für Pilker aus Silikon*

Toller Artikel - Hut ab!!!!


----------



## holle (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Respekt!! Artikel: Bau von Gießformen für Pilker aus Silikon*

respect!!! #r

sag ich auch! so unter formenbauern. :q  schaut auch mal hier mit 

vorbei

http://derholg.twoday.net/

grüsse, holle


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Respekt!! Artikel: Bau von Gießformen für Pilker aus Silikon*

Gute beschreibung!#6  fast genauso mach ich es auch. 

Als ergänzung noch zwei tips:
der bau des formkastens geht auch einfacher. wer zugriff auf genügend legosteine hat, mauert sich seinen kasten schnell und passgerecht, ansonsten bietet sich auch eine tupperdose o.ä. an.

wer sich beim späteren schneiden des trichters vertut, versaut sich die ganze form. besser vorher die eingussöffnung schnitzen ( holz...) und mit dem pilker zusammen eingießen. da wird die oberfläche des trichters auch glatter und das blei fließt besser in die form.

wenn die form ( ca. nach jedem 3. - 5. guss) zu qualmen anfängt, diese auf eine z.b. kühle metallfläche ablegen und einige min warten.

gruß robert (|rolleyes der andere..) #h


----------



## Robert (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Respekt!! Artikel: Bau von Gießformen für Pilker aus Silikon*

Hi Leute,

Danke fürs Lob.
Muss ich aber auch an die Leute weitergeben, die immer bei den bayrischen Pilkergieß-Treffen mitmachen.
Schliesslich ist der Bericht nicht mehr als die Zusammenfassung unserer gemeinsamen Erfahrungen.
Speziell möchte ich unseren "Silikon-Spezis" Masch1 und Kämml danken.

@Holle,

Deine Anleitung ist ja auch ganz allerfeinst

@Vibra-Zocker,

Formenkasten aus Lego-Steinen ist auch ne gute Idee - könnt da mal bei meiner kleinen Nichte auf Diebestour gehen : -)

Robert


----------



## masch1 (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Respekt!! Artikel: Bau von Gießformen für Pilker aus Silikon*

Klasse Formbauanleitung Robert#6 
Ich freu mich schon wieder auf´s Pilkergiesen|wavey:


----------



## arno (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Respekt!! Artikel: Bau von Gießformen für Pilker aus Silikon*

Klasse Bericht , gut erklärt!#6


----------



## kämml (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Respekt!! Artikel: Bau von Gießformen für Pilker aus Silikon*

SUPER BERICHT Robert

Freue mich schon auf Teil 2


----------



## Hardi (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Respekt!! Artikel: Bau von Gießformen für Pilker aus Silikon*

Vielen Dank Robert,
klasse Bericht und gut veranschaulicht erklährt. Werde mich im Frühjar dann auch mal ranwagen und versuchen meinen nicht mehr zu beziehenden 250 Gramm Lieblingspilker in Form zu bringen.


----------



## Franky (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Respekt!! Artikel: Bau von Gießformen für Pilker aus Silikon*


Teil 2 ist in Arbeit.... :m


----------



## Franz_16 (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Respekt!! Artikel: Bau von Gießformen für Pilker aus Silikon*



			
				Franky schrieb:
			
		

> Teil 2 ist in Arbeit.... :m



und ab heute in der neuen Ausgabe zu lesen... #r #r #r


----------



## Seebaer (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Respekt!! Artikel: Bau von Gießformen für Pilker aus Silikon*

Sauber erklärt. Danke Robert


----------



## Lachsy (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Respekt!! Artikel: Bau von Gießformen für Pilker aus Silikon*

danke robert, da habe ich mir einiges abgeschaut beim herstellern meiner Wobblerform. #6 #6 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## SchwalmAngler (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Respekt!! Artikel: Bau von Gießformen für Pilker aus Silikon*

Dumme Frage:
Ist der Artikel gelöscht worden?

Unter dem Link ist nichts mehr zu finden und im Archiv der Anglerpraxis auch nicht oder habe ich falsch gesucht?


----------



## Franky (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Respekt!! Artikel: Bau von Gießformen für Pilker aus Silikon*

@ Schwalmangler:
Ich kann vieles, aber nicht zaubern!!!  Das überarbeitete Archiv geht heute im Laufe des Nachmittages online!

@ Alle:
Teil drei ist in der Mache! Danke Robert!!! :m


----------



## SchwalmAngler (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Respekt!! Artikel: Bau von Gießformen für Pilker aus Silikon*

Ach sooooo ....
Vielen Dank für die Info, dann werde ich mich noch ein wenig gedulden.


----------



## Franky (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Respekt!! Artikel: Bau von Gießformen für Pilker aus Silikon*

Das aktuelle Archiv ist "drin" #h


----------

